# Who do you support for Grand Junior Warden?



## Blake Bowden (Nov 28, 2010)

Who do you support for Grand Junior Warden?

Poll is anonymous...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 4, 2010)

Our new Grand Junior Warden is Jerry Martin.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 4, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> Our new Grand Junior Warden is Jerry Martin.



Congratulations to Brother Jerry & thank you to all of the other Brothers who made themselves available!!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 4, 2010)

Bro. Stewart said:
			
		

> Congratulations to Brother Jerry & thank you to all of the other Brothers who made themselves available!!



Indeed!


----------

